# Fresnel lenses for caboose marker lights?



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

For the past few days, I have been searching the internet looking for a source for red and green Fresnel lenses for the caboose marker lamps made by Trackside Details, #213 Large Lamps. I need lenses .270" in diameter. Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
Check out this thread......
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...aspx#49843
Jack Thompson used these LED Lenses from Mouser in TD-213 marker lamps.....









http://www.mouser.com/search/Refine.aspx?Ne=1447464+254016&Ntt=*clb300*&Ntx=mode%2bmatchall&Mkw=clb300&N=1323038&Ntk=Mouser_Wildcards


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Holy moly, that is one great looking lamp! Incredible detail!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that looks real. Later RJD


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah, no kidding. Thanks for making my Tomar lamps look totally inadequate! 

I'll definitely have to remember that trick on the lenses. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Dean! I could not jog my memory as to when I saw these used or who had done the work. I should have known it was Jack!









I found Mouser's webpage and I will order the lenses this morning. THX to all for the help.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Just ordered the lenses for my caboose marker lamps from Mouser. Local Mouser distributor in the El Cajon area near San Diego. Should be here Saturday. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad I could help.....Jack Thompson is an incredible modeler......for more on this caboose or his other _works of art_ visit his website at *4largescale.com* ....


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. But to give credit where credit's due: I got the idea and the source from my friend, Roger Cutter - of _*RGS East*_ fame.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Many thanks to ALL of you, Dean, Jack AND Roger. You are my inspiration! Even started to tear down the caboose tonight. There is no turning back now! I also bought the caboose chimney lamps for over the desk inside.


----------

